# VOOPOO MAAT Subohm Tank ( MrGSmokeFree Review)



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/19)

*Manufacturer *: @VOOPOO ( Ecigssa online profile name)
*Website : *www.voopoo.com
*Item name : MAAT Subohm Tank
Item and coils cost : Still not available in South Africa. So keep a lookout for it at your local vape shop when it becomes available.

*Disclaimer* The Maat Subohm Tank was given to me as a prize I won in a competition from @VOOPOO . Anything stated in my review is my own opinion. @VOOPOO just had one condition "You must do a review on the Maat Tank".
*
Well here we go I hope you guys enjoy it

*What do I get , What do I get! When I open the box.


What I got in my box*
* Maat Tank Stainless Steel with bubble Glass 4 ml
* Glass Tank 2 ml
* MT -M1 ( coil)
* MT - M2 (Pre Installed coil)
* 6 Spare O - Rings
* User Manual

The Maat Subohm Tank is currently available in the following colours.


*MAAT Tank specifications ( As stated on VOOPOO WEBSITE)

*
Now let us us have a look at my Maat tank with the bubble glass 4ml and the glass tube 2ml

( 2 Images below with 4 ml Bubble glass )



And with the glass tube 2 ml tank




*Coil specifications as stated on VOOPOO website ( And some pictures)

*







The MT -M 2 coil has a little inlet on both sides that stores a little juice and that prevents dry hits.

And if you want to clean the tank it is super easy to take apart. ( See Image below)



Now lets look at how easy it is to fill the tank .First press the little button on top of the tank ( Image below)


And then the top part moves to open position so that the filling hole is revealed
( Image below)


Then take your juice bottle at an angle start to fill the tank SLOWLY and keep an eye on it and don't fill it fast or your juice will shoot out. Vape juice bottles work better with a norrow nozzle. 

And remember to close it when you are done ( I left it open to see what would happen , Umm well all the juice leaked out . So please don't leave it open when you are done. ( Images below regarding refilling)


Next how to replace the coils.

Remove the bottom cap marked Voopoo
grab the the coil and pull it out ( Images below)






And when you put in a new coil remember to prime it ( Put some juice ( Not dripping wet just saturated)on the inside of the coil and where you see the cotton exposed) 

*How does the VOOPOO Maat perform?*
I love a restrictive vape even for Direct Lung vaping and it must not be to hot 50 w is my happy place.

And I was sweating when I saw wattage suggestions on the coils. 

The MT - M2 coil between 55- 80W
and the MT - M 1 coil 60- 85 W firedevil I though my lungs will burt into flames

But it is not the case.

First the MT -M 2 coil man oh man the flavour you get from this coil is AWESOME I love it even at 55 w you get great flavour and the tank does get hot when I vape the way I like to vape and I pushed it to 70 W even better flavour but to hot for me. ( I love this dual mesh coil)

AND THEN THE MT M-1 Coil 
You get great flavour from this Single Mesh coil don't get me wrong but it is just to hot for me.Someone out there might go really it's not that hot but for me it is.

The MAAT Subohm tank offers you a super quiet and truly smooth vaping experience with amazing flavour.

The main reason for the great flavour is because of the 3 Air inlets on ( and you can ajust them to be very airy or very restrictive like I like it. )the tank the air adjusting ring regulates the air that goes down to the buttom of the tank and it goes straigh up again and passes via the inlets in coil and smacks you with flovour.

*My Pro's*
* I like the way the tank looks.
*Machining is top class
*Super easy to fill
*Super easy to take out and put in a new coil.
*Great Flavour

*My Cons ( By no means major ones)*
* You can not replace the drip tip
* Filling hole is on the small side not all juice bottles will work like they should work.

This tank is perfect for anyone that is starting there vaping DL journey. You will not be dissapointed.

This tank just looks awesome and performs!





I can't wait till I can get my hands on some MT -M2 coils again  this tank is going to be in use for a long time.

And now I would like to thank @VOOPOO once again for giving me an opportunity to do a review .

And a *BIG THANK YOU TO ESIGSSA for giving us a platform to share our passion and that passion is VAPING.

AND THANK YOU TO EACH PERSON THAT READ THIS REVIEW.

CHEERS*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (26/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 167458
> 
> 
> View attachment 167459
> ...



Well done bro!
very good review and pics to match

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/19)

Nice!

I break all vaping rules by doing what suits my tastes - these coils at 40w is perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

Resistance said:


> Well done bro!
> very good review and pics to match


Thank you for the kind words @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Nice!
> 
> I break all vaping rules by doing what suits my tastes - these coils at 40w is perfect for me.


Thank you @RainstormZA . Rules are made to be broken

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/5/19)

Solid review, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)

Great review and Love the Macro Shots! Looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> Solid review, thank you.


Thank you @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Great review and Love the Macro Shots! Looking forward to the next one.


Baie dankie @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/5/19)

Great review. Voopoo really got their money's worth from your time and effort. Photos are excellent.

I have recently been using two subohm tanks and, like you, I am truly amazed at the flavour. I also seldom vaped above 50w but these coils love a bit of power without making the draw too hot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great review. Voopoo really got their money's worth from your time and effort. Photos are excellent.
> 
> I have recently been using two subohm tanks and, like you, I am truly amazed at the flavour. I also seldom vaped above 50w but these coils love a bit of power without making the draw too hot.


Thank you for the kind words my friend I really appreciate it. You must have a puff on it Saturday this tank has amazing flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you for the kind words my friend I really appreciate it. You must have a puff on it Saturday this tank has amazing flavour.



Great. You can try my one with the FreeMax Fireluke mesh coil (0.15 Ohm).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great. You can try my one with the FreeMax Fireluke mesh coil (0.15 Ohm).


Cool will do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)

A BIG THANK for all the great feedback on my first review. You guys are awesome.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (17/6/19)

Just happened to see this now @MrGSmokeFree. I'm looking for new tanks which use mesh coils and this looks good. The only thing that puts me off is the 2ml tank. Need bigger than that, so I'm hoping that the 4ml version will be available in SA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Just happened to see this now @MrGSmokeFree. I'm looking for new tanks which use mesh coils and this looks good. The only thing that puts me off is the 2ml tank. Need bigger than that, so I'm hoping that the 4ml version will be available in SA.


Hi @Hooked the bubble glass is 4ml the glass tube is 2ml. Both are in the box when you buy it.And it is available in SA. For me the tank looks better with the bubble glass.

This tank will make your coffee vape juice taste like a fresh cup of coffee the coils last a long time and the flavour is amazing.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-voopoo-maat-subohm-tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

Thanks for the review @MrGSmokeFree , I don’t know how I missed it, apologies
This tank sounds great
I am looking for a commercial coil tank for backup or emergencies 
I think I need to try this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @MrGSmokeFree , I don’t know how I missed it, apologies
> This tank sounds great
> I am looking for a commercial coil tank for backup or emergencies
> I think I need to try this one


Thank you @Silver . It is a great tank and it seems the coils last forever. I am just glad we can get the coils in SA now. This tank is a flavour BEAST

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you @Silver . It is a great tank and it seems the coils last forever. I am just glad we can get the coils in SA now. This tank is a flavour BEAST



Thanks
I definitely want one now !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/6/19)

I have two of these latest generation mesh subohm tanks and have tried @MrGSmokeFree 's MAAT tank. They are all really good. It would seem that they have cracked the tank design and now have coils to match. 

If you haven't tried one of them yet I would encourage you all to do so. They are waaaay better than the older style subohm tanks. For me, the main negative is that they are high wattage/low ohm coils. Tons of flavour but hard on juice and batteries. They also deploy embarrassingly large clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 167458
> 
> 
> View attachment 167459
> ...




Awesome review and very informative. Thank you @MrGSmokeFree.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Awesome review and very informative. Thank you @MrGSmokeFree.


Thank you for the kind words @hot.chillie35 and I am glad you liked my review.I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/6/19)

Awesome detailed review @MrGSmokeFree !! mesh coils no doubt give the best flavor. I haven't had a mesh coil sub ohm tank but quite happy with my Wotofo profile RTA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Awesome detailed review @MrGSmokeFree !! mesh coils no doubt give the best flavor. I haven't had a mesh coil sub ohm tank but quite happy with my Wotofo profile RTA.


Thank you for the kind words my friend.At the next vape meet you can have a go on the Maat tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/19)

Great review @MrGSmokeFree , I also cannot wait for the coils to become available in SA. I have two MAAT tanks and have used 7 coils for testing ect and love love love this tank! I didnt touch my RTAs for around a month and half while using the MAAT. Excellent quality and superb flavour and mess free vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Great review @MrGSmokeFree , I also cannot wait for the coils to become available in SA. I have two MAAT tanks and have used 7 coils for testing ect and love love love this tank! I didnt touch my RTAs for around a month and half while using the MAAT. Excellent quality and superb flavour and mess free vaping!


Thank you @StompieZA  I also love the tank because it is so easy to use and the flavour is so FRIKKING AWESOME

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Great review @MrGSmokeFree , I also cannot wait for the coils to become available in SA. I have two MAAT tanks and have used 7 coils for testing ect and love love love this tank! I didnt touch my RTAs for around a month and half while using the MAAT. Excellent quality and superb flavour and mess free vaping!


And the coils are now available at Sir Vape 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/voopoo-maat-replacement-coils


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> And the coils are now available at Sir Vape
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/voopoo-maat-replacement-coils



Ohhhh Nice! Thanks now i need to get some!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/19)

Thought id share something a little off topic here, I broke my bubble glass on my Footoon Aqua Master RTA about 2 months back and found it difficult to find a replacement cause no one stocks it....

To my surprise, the MAAT Tank straight and bubble glass fits on the Aqua Master like a glove!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thought id share something a little off topic here, I broke my bubble glass on my Footoon Aqua Master RTA about 2 months back and found it difficult to find a replacement cause no one stocks it....
> 
> To my surprise, the MAAT Tank straight and bubble glass fits on the Aqua Master like a glove!!


Cool thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chanelr (19/6/19)

Omg I don't know how I missed this!
Must have been in my MIA stage

Brilliant review @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> Omg I don't know how I missed this!
> Must have been in my MIA stage
> 
> Brilliant review @MrGSmokeFree


Ahhhhh sweet! Thank you @Chanelr . And I am glad you are pass your M.I.A stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

